# Son of Monsterpalooza LA 2014



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greeeeetings!! I wanted to let everyone know that the Son of Monsterpalooza convention is goin' on Sept12-14 in Burbank. This is a great convention that has costume contests, celebs like the cast of the Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Angus Scrimm from the Phantasm movies, Tom Savini, the cast of Day of the Dead and more, along with a ton of vendors, art shows, movies and previews and more dead bodies than you can poke a stick at! Hope to see you there! http://www.monsterpalooza.com/fall/index.html
:xbones::jol:


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll stop by probably Friday or Sunday


----------

